# How do you get a hot roller?



## upcd

*How do you get a great roller?*

Hi, I was wondering how to get a good roller? What do you think about crossing differet rolling abitilties? High flyer, Medium flyer, drop roller, spinning roller, hits?


----------



## Jiggs

To get a hot roller.... Take a nylon cloth and rub it very fast over and around the bird. This heats them up quickly. the birds do not like it very much though...... LOL


----------



## upcd

*Silly Reply*

HA HA What funny anwser. But really how do you breed a great roller? All Joking a side remeber this is may first thread and I am asking for help.


----------



## Motherlodelofts

What do you mean by hot ? generally hot means unstable. If you want good rollers then you need to find someone that has good Rollers


----------



## upcd

*Breeding*

Anyone want to share thier ideas on breeding a great roller? I am willing to learn. Also have been checking out other threads. Thanks!!!


----------



## Pogohawk

I just recently bought my first rollers this past month. Haven't settled them yet but can't wait to fly them. I got some beautiful grizzles and a nice looking black bird aswell. I could use a little info on how to fly them if anyone is intersted. Thanks a ton!!!!


----------



## Motherlodelofts

First you have to have something that you can build a foundation around , if what you have doesn't have the goods in the gene pool you will just spin your wheels, in other words you can't make chicken soup with chicken poop. Where do you live ? the best thing to do is find a good flier around you and learn the ropes, if you can find the right flier they can be instrumental in helping you head into the right direction.


----------



## Motherlodelofts

Pogo if you have any questions just ask , where do you live ? maybe I can help you with finding some fliers in your area.


----------



## upcd

*Hi Mother And Pogo*

Thanks, for coming over and sharing. I beleive I have good birds because I have repaet cosumers who are happy with what they do in sky. If I get new birds I leave them in the loft to breed a couple of sets of young. Then I'll put them in a TRAP CAGE TO LOOK AROUND for a week then let one of the pair out with the oung bird to hang around for another week. Not chasing them off yet. Then let them out with the older birds to show them what to do. Once one mate is coming back we'll try the other one the same way. I believe in being careful and I Don't like losing birds. It happens sometime even to the best of us. Any other ideas?


----------



## Motherlodelofts

Don't fly what you can't afford to loose, in other words I have fly teams and I have the breeders. If you want to know what you have as for birds you must get out and see other kits of birds, or better yet put them up in competition whether it is local or one of the major flys. I see that you live in S Cal. There are some awsome fliers down there.


----------



## upcd

*Mother*

Well spoken, That's why I like to get a few young off the birds. I agree with you go to a club and see other birds fly. Also see the birds fly before you buy.


----------



## upcd

*Fun Stories*

Hey! Anyone got any funny roller stories?


----------



## upcd

*Breeding*

I like to breed a lazy roller with a drop roller. The young seem to come out pretty good. What do you think?


----------



## Motherlodelofts

Describe a "lazy" roller and a "drop" roller


----------



## upcd

*Hi Mother*

By lazy I was meaning one who rollers but not as often or as many rollers. Maybe 3 to5 rolls. Drop maybe 10 to 20 rolls, but doesn't hit the ground.
Also lazy doesn't fly as high. Drop flys higher and has alot of rolling action.


----------



## elvis_911

what exactly do rollers do?

seems to be a lot of people putting them up for adoption


elvis


----------



## upcd

*Hi Elvis*

Rollers are very good breeders. That why people end up with alot of them. Some are given away to promote the sport. I myself don't have a problem selling them hardly ever have any left over. Hot sport in Calif. Rollers fly high in the sky and drop into a spin. They put on quiet a show.


----------



## upcd

*I Was Reading*

on worldwide pigeons about rollers. There seem to be a few different kind. They were talking about Brimingham and American. They were saying American are on the rare side. And Brimingham was more popular. What do you think? Debbie


----------



## TaylorGS

Hi,
I was just wondering why these Hot Rollers are a big hit? Did these kinds of birds win at a show or somthing like dog shows?
Taylor


----------



## TaylorGS

I have a bird who is half roller half somthing else. 
Taylor


----------



## upcd

*Hi Taylor*

They can be shown or they can preform. What color is your bird? And does it roll? I have not shown my rollers yet, but I have been to shows and saw birds like mine. I do fly my birds. And they love to roll. Very easy to breed. They have a hot little temper. They say just try and mess with me and my family and you'll get a good wing slap or peck. They make good parents.


----------



## TaylorGS

Debbie, 
He is part homer. He is a light blue and a dark blue. I can try to get some pictures of him.
Taylor


----------



## upcd

*Cool!*

Can't for those pictues. How about a picture of your little girl too. Fantail, so no thinks you have kids. Good day sold some rollers and got a deposit on some still in the nest. The guy like whit with different colored specks on it. I told him about the site hope he comes over. He getting back into pigeons. My birds were the first in his loft. Debbie


----------



## upcd

*Muffs*

Has anyone seen rollers with muffs? Is it a good thing or not?


----------



## upcd

*Come On People*

I see you out there don't be afraid to talk to me. I enjoy talking about birds with you. I love bird people.


----------



## upcd

*Colors*

The latest colors this year are Red ash, Yellow, Cream, Chocolate, Opal baldhead, Red bellneck, White bellneck on Black, Black and white grizzle, Red and blue bar, blue check, White and dun grizzle. I hope the roll is as good as the color. What colors have you bred this year?


----------



## upcd

*Thinking*

I was thinking about rollers. I have noticed some have difficulty controlling thier roll. Have you seen that before? For example, from the wire to the roof they might get a couple of rolls in.


----------



## upcd

*Got8 Babies*

Ready for someones home. 5 red ash barred and checked. 2 blue barrred and checked. 1 black grizzle. They are xxx strain. Brimingham rollers 2005.


----------



## upcd

*Sold*

A roller today. A white bodied red bell neck. I think it is a hen. I believe my friend Don will mate it to a white male out of the same strain. But there not closely related.


----------



## upcd

*Fly Time?*

I let out the rollers today. First, I let the parent fly. Then I let the babies out after the parents came down. Now I am waiting for the babies. I just let them hang around. When they know where they live I'll send them up with thier parents.


----------



## upcd

*Rolling*

How long does it take a young roller to roll? What age or how many months or years?


----------



## pigeonpeddler

*Go to NBRC website for more info on rollers*

Go to NBRC website for more info on rollers . I have a link to pigeon clubs on my webpage www.pigeonpeddler.com Also I have rollers from a excellent strain. Dick Davis was inducted into the hall of fame of the NBRC National Birmingham Roller Club. Check that site out for more details. Hope this helped.


----------



## pigeonpeddler

*Breed best to best for excellent rollers*

Breed best to best for excellent rollers. I mean the best rollers to best rollers. You will be amased how things turn out. Not always but certainly 90% of time.


----------



## upcd

*Greetings*

Thank you for the great advice. When breeding two roller which both dorp 1/2 and 1/4 of a pole. Will they stay within this range or will there be a wide standard of combinations? Between a few rolls to a drop? Should I find homes for those rollers who only do a few rolls. Or use them as show rollers for thier coloration or marking?


----------



## upcd

*Got Hot Roller Now!*

It is only 106 here in sunny calif. Need to clear out overstock. Birmingham Rollers $5.00 each. Come and get them bring your cage.


----------



## upcd

*Unsaual*

Tried to sell my Roller cheap. But people want to $20.00 a bird. Glad they understand good quailty. When they see.


----------



## upcd

*11 birds*

11 rollers got a home in victroville with a guy who is restarting pigeons with his family. To cool !


----------



## upcd

*Sold*

7 more rollers. Only have 3 left to sell.


----------



## upcd

*1 hour*

Away. Boy some people really drive when they want pigeons.God willing. They will come from Lancaster to pick up some rollers.


----------



## upcd

*Trading*

I traded 2 Ortl. Rollers and 3 Racers for 4 Brimingham Rollers and some cash. So I Now have new breeding blood. Always helps to improve ones flock. I will have 11 pairs soon. I have 8 right now. I got a red hen with a white tail who is mated to a black and white splash baldhead. A black male and a deroy baldhead male. I was short on males now I am even.


----------



## upcd

*1 hour*

away. well the guy came and bought 3 birds cool. Almost done selling.


----------



## upcd

*I don't know if there hot*

2 more rollers sold. Almost all my 2005 will be gone shortly. How is every body doing with thier flock? Have you sold all you need to sell? Are you seperating your pairs?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

Roller Guys....

How high up in the air do Rollers fly ? I have a few pairs of a European breed of tipplers. They fly way up high, for long periods of time. I got them for the purpose of keeping my YB team up in the air for hours at a time. 

How long, high, do rollers fly ?


----------



## upcd

*How high*

The time is easier 15 to 30 mins. Hieight harder to tell. I have kit that gets up there. Use to send racers up with the rollers, But I sold those. Want to have less breeders and better stock. Tippers sound like a good idea. How are they working with the rollers?


----------



## upcd

*Rollers*

Some of my breeders.


----------



## upcd

*Got Roller?*

I got rollers in California,Texas and Virginia. That is a good start. I'll have to work alittle harder to get some more state. Kind like collecting quarters. Do you have your birds in other states then where you live?


----------



## upcd

*Sold*

3 Brimingham Rollers and a West of England tumbler to a man in Arizona. Was going to sell to a guy in Los Angeles until his girlfriend called up and said the this guy has an aggression problem.  I think that is not a good home for my birds.


----------



## racer57

if you really want to know what makes a good roller you need to get the book that pensom wrote about birmingham rollers, in it you will find everything you need to know.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Debbie, 

Just wanted to mention to you that your roller breeders are gorgeous looking birds The pictures are a little small, but I can still see that they are very nice birds.


----------



## upcd

*Greetings*

Racer 57 and Brad, I have read The brimingham roller book and it is a great book. Thank you for liking my breeders. 2 more rollers got a home. Up in Highland. A girl would like to start into rollers.


----------



## pigeonkid1046

Thanks for the laugh. They say the darker the roller, the better it rolls. Not necessarly. My grandfather had a yellow roller that couldn't stop rolling and would hit the ground. What I'm trying to say is fly your birds, keep them hungry, and fly them daily. Don't give them baths before you fly them. If you fly them daily, you will get amazing results. Find the ones that roll the best, then breed them for their ability to roll. Thats what my grandfather does and he has some that right after they take off, they're rolling. If you want good performers, look past their color, breed for performance. So if you do what I just told you, you will be satisified.
Visit my site 
http://www.freewebs.com/pigeonkid/


----------



## upcd

*Pigeonkid*

Greetings, I just love when it rains rollers. So far my oldest roller is a 96. Newest well those are still eggs. Here is a yellow one for you.


----------



## pigeonkid1046

That is what my grandfather's looked like. It was a young one.(still had the peep) but he came out to watch them one day and saw a hawk come down and get it. theyre migrating around here now so i do not dare to leave them out now. all the ones i have i want.


----------



## upcd

*Yes*

Everybody is locked down because I am making a safety door and trap. Hey, hawks are another good reason.


----------



## christina11

I Have And Breed Only Rollers There Magnificant Pigeons I Have One Beutifull Roller I Bred Here With A Croned Roller With Fancy Feet From Those Rollers Came A Dauhgter Here Wings Came Out Beutifillthere Long So Long She Flys Like A Hawk She Can Do Amazing Dives And Twirls The Longer The Wings The Less Energy It Takes To Fly So Out Comes More Tricks


----------



## upcd

*Sounds*

Like a special Roller. What colors do they come in? My son was showing one of his Brimingham rollers. While I was selling some babies.


----------



## PITALITA0024

*your rollers*



Pogohawk said:


> I just recently bought my first rollers this past month. Haven't settled them yet but can't wait to fly them. I got some beautiful grizzles and a nice looking black bird aswell. I could use a little info on how to fly them if anyone is intersted. Thanks a ton!!!!


 *hi there, I TO COULDNT WAIT TO FLY MY FIRST ROLLERS, BUT DONT THINK TO FAST BE PATIANT BE CAUSE I LEARND MY LESSON, THE FIRST TIME I LET THEM OUT THEY STILL WORNT USE TO FLY-IN THE DOOR SO THEY WOULD SLEEP ON THE WIRE POOL, SO IF I WRE YOU I WOULD LET THEM BREED FIRST, THIS WAY IF YOU LOOSE ONE YOU WHONT BE AS DISAPOINTED, PLUS ROLLERS GIVE YOU BEST PERFORMANCE WHEN YOU HAVE A BIGGER GROUP OF BIRDS I THINK THEY COMPETE WITH EACH OTHER YOULL SEE........HOPE IT GOES WELL, *


----------



## upcd

*Trap*

My fiend is going to give me some bars for the trap. Guess I have to get building.


----------



## RollerGurl

Hi upcd,

This is what we do with our rollers. We usually put the "lazy" birds with the "deep" birds, in order to create a good flying, deep spinning bird. But not too deep as to hit the ground, and not too lazy as to sit it the trees or perform with less ability to roll or spin.
I have just started breeding my first few sets of rollers, hoping to fly my first kit by this summer.
My husband has been raising rollers for years, with 3 kits, and many breeders on the go. I think they are really interesting, and a great show to watch in the sky. Also a fun hobby.


----------

